# Qui trình niềng răng Invisalign diễn ra thế nào ?



## Unident (22/10/21)

*Niềng răng Invisalign là gì ? *

Invisalign là hệ thống khay chỉnh nha trong suốt tiên tiến nhất trên thế giới, đã được chứng minh qua hơn 10 triệu khách hàng hài lòng với nụ cười tươi tắn của họ.
Niềng răng Invisalign hầu hết có thể điều chỉnh được các tình trạng răng thưa, răng chen chúc, răng khấp khểnh, khớp cắn sâu, khớp cắn ngược, khớp cắn chéo ....

Ngày nay, mọi người trên thế giới như một giải pháp niềng răng mang tính thẩm mỹ và điều trị cao. 

*Qui trình niềng răng Invisalign diễn ra thế nào ?*
Bước 1 : Scan bằng máy Clinkcheck để đưa bảng mô phỏng răng và qui trình điều trị lên máy tính
Bước 2 : Hệ thống sẽ lập kế hoạch điều trị chỉnh nha bằng máng ngậm
Bước 3 : Sản xuất và đeo máng ngậm trong suốt theo theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ
Bước 4 : Kiểm tra kết quả điều trị


*Niềng răng Invisalign ưu điểm gì  ?*
1.  Hoàn toàn trong suốt và rất thẩm mỹ
2. Linh hoạt tháo lắp giúp ăn nhai thoải mái hơn
3. Sử dụng lực khá ít nên ít đau và khó chịu hơn so với sử dụng mắc cài 
4. Vệ sinh răng miệng tốt hơn so với phương pháp truyền thống

Chính vì lẽ đó rất nhiều người trên thế giới đều muốn trải nghiệm những pháp niềng răng Invisalign


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (26/10/21)

Chi phí niềng răng invisalign có đắt không ạ?


----------

